# Feet stuff



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Folks,

I need to get a thorough pedicure and need a bit of guidance. I specifically want one where they cut the dead skin off your heels with a slicer thing, much like the asian ones do. I don't want a 'callus treatment' as the last woman burned my skin and I don't think it is as good anyway. I used to go to dragonfly in the burjaman but it has shut down. Anyone know else i can get it done?
TA


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry I dont know but just a plug for something that I have found extremely helpful. I got a pediegg and it is a wonderful little device that I dare say I can not live without


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

They have a "dry" treatment at Atlantis where they do "shave" away dead skin. The instrument looks life a surgeon's scalpel!!! Very, very pricey, but your feet and nails look lovely when done. If you do have it done, remember the cost and you will make it a habit not to walk around barefoot in the house and will moisturize your feet!!!


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Sorry I dont know but just a plug for something that I have found extremely helpful. I got a pediegg and it is a wonderful little device that I dare say I can not live without


Jinxy I love my Ped Egg too! It really is a very nice little invention! Very helpful!!

This is a good question- when I get finally get there do they have nail salons like they do here in the US? I have to get my eyebrows done every two weeks


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah tons of nail places. 
I went to NStyle in the end and the woman managed to burn my feet (again)  
If anyone knows a place other than uber expensive Atlantis please feel free to share
Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

justforus said:


> yeah tons of nail places.
> I went to NStyle in the end and the woman managed to burn my feet (again)
> If anyone knows a place other than uber expensive Atlantis please feel free to share
> Thanks


I go to NBar and find them to be quite good. I'm not sure that they have the treatment that you are after but maybe they have another treatment that works just as well.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

yes unfortunately they have the same treatment. It involves putting disolving feet rather than 'cutting it off' and this is the issue which doesn't fit in with sensitive skin. This is my problem, using chemical treatment is not the best way to do this. The Thai/Indonisian/Chinese is the best way.
This is the basic of my question
Thanks folks


----------

